# Light Upgrade



## Astrofish (Jun 25, 2014)

I looking to move to a t5 setup looking for some advice on light setups

Currently running a Coralife 4' pc 260watts on a 70g bowfront

Is a dual t5ho going to be enough for a planted tank?


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

I would suggest getting an led light. It will save you a lot of money in a long run. Try contacting Charles from Canadian aquatics. They are selling at a discount at the moment due to Christmas season


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

T5 bulbs are expensive. I agree with Rjjm


----------

